# Substitute for caraway seeds?



## Eml862 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi folks.  This is my first post so be patient and kind.

My way hates the flavor of anise.  I am planning on doing a batch of rye bread and it calls for caraway seeds.  I know that you can use fennel, but its the same flavor.  A friend suggested sesame seeds, its kind of a neutral taste.

Any ideas?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to DC.  We'll be nice for the first couple of days.  Then you're on your own.

Nothing will match the flavor of caraway.  You could just make it with no seeds at all.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to DC! Not similar to caraway, would be put dill seed instead of the caraway. There is another seed (it is black, the name escapes me--often used in Kosher bread-making).


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 10, 2013)

Dried onion flakes or minced onion e.g.-
McCormick Onion, Granulated 18oz 510g $11.49USD - Spice Place
or
http://www.mccormick.com.au/~/media/McCormick%20AU/Products/Main%20Images/Onion-Flakes-70g.ashx


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 10, 2013)

I personally don't find caraway to be similar to fennel, but I like both.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 10, 2013)

Id just leave it out and not sub


----------



## Zereh (Apr 10, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> There is another seed (it is black, the name escapes me--often used in Kosher bread-making).



Nigella seeds?

I'd divide my loaf and put my test seeds in half of it and nothing in the other half and have a taste off. =)


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 11, 2013)

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, Times New Roman, sans-serif]*Charnushka        (Nigella Sativa)-
*[/FONT]Tiny, black, smoky flavored seeds found atop Jewish rye bread        in New York. Used in Armenia, Lebanon, Israel, and India. Also referred        to as black caraway or kalonji, charnushka is used heavily in garam masala.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 11, 2013)

Zereh said:


> Nigella seeds?
> 
> I'd divide my loaf and put my test seeds in half of it and nothing in the other half and have a taste off. =)


Yes!


----------



## menumaker (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello, welcome!
You could try Cumin seeds instead. not aniseed flavor at all of course but very tasty. Seeds of some kind will give texture. Poppy seeds would be nice or pumpkin seeds are great but use fewer if you go with this option though as they are bigger. 
Good luck anyhow.


----------

